# Creed III (TBD)



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2020)

MBJ making his directorial debut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 24, 2020)

He must've picked up on a lot of what Ryan Coogler's done considering how many times they've worked together.


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2020)

creed 3: resurrection of a = apollo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2020)

cant wait for this. 1 & 2 was great


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> creed 3: resurrection of a = apollo


The joke would have worked better if you left out the "of" since the DB movie you're lampooning was called Resurrection F not Resurrection of F.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 24, 2020)

Maybe this time he'll time travel and fight the real Drago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Maybe this time he'll time travel and fight the real Drago


joke aside 2nd movie is considered as masterpiece for me, i mean arguably 1st is better but 2nd i like it more. whole Drago and his son character arc, Creed's too have character arc.it is really one of its kind, one that do justice for the protagonis and antagonis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 25, 2020)

wibisana said:


> joke aside 2nd movie is considered as masterpiece for me, i mean arguably 1st is better but 2nd i like it more. whole Drago and his son character arc, Creed's too have character arc.it is really one of its kind, one that do justice for the protagonis and antagonis



I love the film for all the reasons you listed, but I lean more towards the 1st because the character arcs for Donny and Rocky being more relatable to me. The Creed film series has had excellent emotional acting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2020)

Stallone really passed him the baton. Pretty cool.

They already closed past story arcs between Rocky and his father, so I hope this will be his own story.

Glad they're not going with the Idea of Rocky training yet another apprentice.  I like Adonis a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2020)

Adonis should had been a normal son rather than Apollo's bastard, then why does he have Andros as his GF its beyond me. 
Not really interested tbh.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> Adonis should had been a normal son rather than Apollo's bastard,


Why?  His entire character arc was based around it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2020)

bad take


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 27, 2020)

kinda crazy this might be the first film without rocky, but his story really is done

a reminder of his accomplishments outside the ring:
- had a robot maid
- stayed with a woman who was at best a 6 which means he really did love her
- was beloved in a city that doesn’t like anything
- he ended the russian/american socialism conflict

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2020)

Adrian was always cute to me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2020)

That robot having a crush on Paulie was the most the "" thing in the movies.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2020)

Looking forward to this. I remember when South Paw came out, inspired me to start training and get into boxing. By the time the first Creed came out, I was deep into that world. Always fond memories of those times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2020)

Wonder if she completely lose her hearing and will have to communicate through sign language.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2020)

I love the whole moving forward in time beyond Rocky's prime thing, and Adonis is a great character, but I also see room for growing this cinematic universe back in the other direction. Imagine a Mighty Mick trilogy or Apollo in his prime, for instance.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm trying to think but I can't remember many (any?) modern sports movies doing well at the BO outside of this franchise


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That robot having a crush on Paulie was the most the "" thing in the movies.


Rocky 4 was ahead of it's time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm trying to think but I can't remember many (any?) modern sports movies doing well at the BO outside of this franchise


This is probably the only successful sports franchise in modern times ( thanks to it actually being a cultural staple). But a few sports movies have done well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is probably the only successful sports franchise in modern times ( thanks to it actually being a cultural staple). But a few sports movies have done well.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2020)

Lmao blast from the past. I was thinking you were gonna pull out the Mighty Ducks.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 30, 2020)

Are they still doing space jam a new legacy?

The loony tunes aren't tracking anymore you guys, just let it go. Like trying to bring back the muppets.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Are they still doing space jam a new legacy?
> 
> The loony tunes aren't tracking anymore you guys, just let it go. Like trying to bring back the muppets.


Looney tunes has more cultural pull than the muppets. It could work.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2021)

If I was a professional athlete...I'd be just like Apollo.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2021)

Damn, gotta wait until late next year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 12, 2021)

awesome. Don't know about Sly writing another Rocky-centric romp alongside this, but eh, let the guy do what he wants I guess.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2021)

creed vs mr ts kid


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> creed vs mr ts kid


Mider T

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Karma (Mar 13, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> awesome. Don't know about Sly writing another Rocky-centric romp alongside this, but eh, let the guy do what he wants I guess.


80 year old rocky coming outta retirement for 1 last fight with Drago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 13, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> awesome. Don't know about Sly writing another Rocky-centric romp alongside this, but eh, let the guy do what he wants I guess.


80 year old rocky coming outta retirement for 1 last fight with Drago


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2021)

Creed II was a good conclusion to the Apollo saga. I hope adonis steps into his own in this film .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2022)

Movie started filming last week


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 9, 2022)

killmonger will be fighting kang in the ring



jonathon majors is part of the film, old news tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2022)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> killmonger will be fighting kang in the ring
> 
> 
> 
> jonathon majors is part of the film, old news tho


Majors wow. Hope he isn't Mr. T's son or something


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 9, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Majors wow. Hope he isn't Mr. T's son or something


better yet... his clone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2022)

They do kinda look alike

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2022)

I saw that @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 10, 2022)

Shush you  
You'll find that proper in the Xenoblade 3 thread in the arcade

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2022)

No we can't pause the discourse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 1, 2022)

Kang looking real thick out here in these streets


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2022)

Pause


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2022)

Yeah this is unnecessary.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2022)

Won’t watch off Stallones reaction alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 31, 2022)

I'll wait until there is a director to judge


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Won’t watch off Stallones reaction alone


I'm thinking of doing the same. They should find a way to make it right with him.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 15, 2022)

I saw some vids of the workouts Mister Majors was doing, and yeah, I'm calling him Mister from now on cause holy shit  

Didn't know about the Drago thing, or Sly's beef with it. You rarely see a Hollywood guy just bare their fangs and verbally massacre another AND their children, but there we are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 17, 2022)

You can't run from your past? Was Mister Majors one of the orphanage kids that Donnie beat up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 17, 2022)

film got pushed from next month to next year in march

i always thought it was funny creed and BP were getting released the same month, but this is for the best i guess


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OLK (Oct 18, 2022)

Looks good. Hope it makes money now that they're not relying on Rocky anymore


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2022)

Yeah no rocky villains this time


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2022)

It's the 3rd one so hopefully we get an Eye of the Tiger interpolation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2022)

Looks great. Can't wait.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2022)

Watching the trailer again, oho - that is Pretty Ricky Conlan he is fighting. Nice to see him back.

Wonder if the skeevy promoter dude from Creed 2 will be pushing this fight with Mister Majors. If he is, this could very well be a Rocky V redux, with Mister Majors being the Tommy Gunn to Donnie's Rock, and the skeevy promoter being the George Washington Duke character. Rocky V Redux, but you know, not ending up severely underappreciated by most audiences. Hopefully.

The opening speech Donnie is giving sounds like it could very well be a retirement speech actually, aligning with Rocky in V. That, or the skeevy promoter dude propagates some animosity between the two in the media through the entire movie, playing up the class aspect of the silver spooned Adonis with the wealth, the vaunted bloodline, and the world class help from world class people vs the self-made man that is Mister Majors, and the speech is just Donnie shedding the shame of that that builds up throughout the movie and then owning up to it and accepting it fully. And then he accepts the fight and then they settle things in the ring, not on the streets.

====
Also, was semi-joking before, but could that be Mister Majors's character here?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Also, was semi-joking before, but could that be Mister Majors's character here?


Shouldn't be, he was arrested before she even found Donny.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2022)

Kang is so jacked up lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2022)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


>


The one time "if he dies he dies" would be appropriate and you don't say it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Shouldn't be, he was arrested before she even found Donny.


The age of the actor in the opening and that scene where they're getting arrested is messing with my sense of the timeline placement. Like he looks older than when he was when he was taken in by Mary, so I thought that the arrest might have happened after he was brought in by her. 

Also, did you start watching season 2 of Uzaki yet?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The age of the actor in the opening and that scene where they're getting arrested is messing with my sense of the timeline placement. Like he looks older than when he was when he was taken in by Mary, so I thought that the arrest might have happened after he was brought in by her.
> 
> Also, did you start watching season 2 of Uzaki yet?


I was actually going to start it tonight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 22, 2022)

My fave franchise is back!!!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)

Sheesh longest movie in the rocky franchise


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> tocky


Taki + Pocky?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)

Sure lol


----------

